# Problema con contador ascendente descendente



## odre80 (Ene 9, 2006)

Hola a todos y gracias de ante mano.

No entiendo que pasa, estoy desesperado. El circuito que estoy haciendo yo es algo mas complejo pero el problema del funcionamiento viene aqui, no se porque no funciona. El archivo que sale, es un simple 74ls192, contador ascendente descendente. En la simulación del work bench, todo funciona bien. Pero a la hora de simularlo en una proto board, no soy capaz de que funcione ni para atras. De que peude ser???

Tengo que entregar le proyecto en breve y mirad, solo por esta mierda, no soy capaz de hacerlo. el diseño en placa en un par de horas esta todo , pero es que,,,, no se porque no funciona. Conectandolo igual, realiza una secuencia aleatoria, la que le da la gana, no lo entiendo.

Un saludo y de nuevo gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Ricki (Ene 10, 2006)

A veces sucede eso cuando el proto es viejo y que tiene falsos o cortos, porque no intentas armandolo en otro de todas formas alambrarlo no te lleva ni 10 min....


----------



## odre80 (Ene 11, 2006)

He probado con varios 192 y no me funciona, he probado con varios 19 y el problema es el mismo. Al dar los impulsos, up down, pega saltos y hace secuencias aleatorias, las que le da la gana. Los impulsos los doy mediante un cable, pero eso no influira supongo. Estoy hasta los huevos, es que no hay forma y mira que es una gilipollez.

Un saludo y a ver si alguno lo montais y me contais. Un saludo. Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 11, 2006)

odre80 dijo:
			
		

> Los impulsos los doy mediante un cable, pero eso no influira supongo



He hay el problema, los pulsos deben ser limpios sin ninguna señal de "rebote", te recomiendo que utilices un comparador Schmitt Trigger como el 7414 para evitar esos falsos disparos.

El 7414 se ubica entre el pulsador (ojo: un pulsador, no utilices un cable, eso maximiza los rebotes) y la entrada de clk del circuito.     

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

odre80 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos y gracias de ante mano.
> 
> No entiendo que pasa, estoy desesperado. El circuito que estoy haciendo yo es algo mas complejo pero el problema del funcionamiento viene aqui, no se porque no funciona. El archivo que sale, es un simple 74ls192, contador ascendente descendente. En la simulación del work bench, todo funciona bien. Pero a la hora de simularlo en una proto board, no soy capaz de que funcione ni para atras. De que peude ser???
> 
> ...



El primer detalle como te deciá Li-ion es el del cable yo ya lo intenté así y el resultado no era correcto.

En segundo lugar por que conectas el Up a Qc???? la entrada de reloj que no vayas a utilizar mándala a 1. Mira este diagrama

Saludos


----------

